# Dodge Ram Traction Control



## jcgvette10 (Jan 22, 2016)

I believe my problem deals with traction control for my 2012 Dodge Ram 1500. I have been trained in high performance machines and I am use to being control of the machine. However, the set up with the truck makes more of a passenger than the driver even though I sit behind the wheel. The short of it, is that the sensors feel a tire spin and reduce the throttle input with out my permission - no matter how far down I push the accelerator. The result, the truck stays stuck in the mud, snow or ice. Can I unplug/disable this system? Apparently my model does not come with a dash button for driver desire. I can only turn off ECO mode when I engage the trailer mode which gives me better throttle response.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Normally will be a fuse for the control. If it blows TC does not work. It may or may not show a light on the dash, but will most likely result in questions from insurance company if you've disabled a 'safety' device. 
Sometimes the towing mode is the only way to do it. Look into other versions of your truck, many makers have a 'sport' version that would have the switch and control system which can then be ordered or pulled from a junkyard and installed in your truck.
Other option would be to throw a posi in the truck, TC would still work on pavement, but both wheels spin on loose surfaces so TC won't kick in. 

Two friends have trucks with traction control, one has a mercedes SUV thing, the other has a ram, when hauling fire wood up the small hills around my house, the TC will kick in and they'll either get stuck or take 3 times longer to get up the hill than my old beater Ranger does. 

When I learned to drive I was taught how to steer with brakes and gas pedal on certain road conditions, so I stay away from traction control or ABS.


----------



## jcgvette10 (Jan 22, 2016)

sounds good. I really didn't think about the CB since that was too easy and they wouldn't make it so easy - the dealership didn't mention that - HMM. I am with you on staying away from this in the future and I assume the only way would be to purchase a manual transmission - which may be obsolete as well soon. thank you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Manual transmissions have TC also, A buddy of mine hooked a normally closed push button momentary switch into the abs power circuit. pushing the button in disables the ABS and the TC/ESP functions.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

My owners manual says to shut off traction control when trying to blast out of a deep snow drift. Off also makes "rocking" easier.


----------



## jcgvette10 (Jan 22, 2016)

Great ideas. Snowed in in VA at the moment. Once able to dig out, I will see what is available with your suggestions. I know I do not have an on/off button in the cab, so the CB will be the first effort.


----------

